# Wakü für meine GTX 970 gesucht!



## Melton (30. Mai 2016)

*Wakü für meine GTX 970 gesucht!*

Hallo Leute,

ich ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich bin am Überlegen meine MSI GTX 970 unter Wasser zu setzten.
Gründe dafür sind das ich bei meinen momentane OC von 1.5 Ghz Core Clock und 2 GhZ Mem. Clock auf knapp 80 Grad komme.
Dies hat zur folge das auch die temp.  im Gehäuse steigt und mein CPU Kühler (Dark Rock pro 3 )  deutlich weniger Kühlt.
Wenn ich zb. nur Prime laufen lasse komm ich auf ca 83 °C wenn aber Graka Benchmark läuft und Prime komm ich schnell auf 90 °C.

Im Spielbetrieb schaut das natürlich anders aus , dort bin ich ca bei 60° Grad von der CPU aber Graka ist knapp bei 80 °C.

Nun hab ich gelesen das auch schon eine AIO CPU Kühler (z.b NZXT KRAKEN X61 ) den Air flow im Gehäuse verbessern soll und die Graka mehr Wärme abgeben kann mir wäre es allerdings lieber direkt die Graka unter Wasser zu setzten .

Nun meine Frage an euch , ich weis die AIO wakü sind nicht von allen gern gesehen dennoch werden sie wohl immer beliebter. Ist eine AIO Wakü für die Graka eine Möglichkeit die temp. um ca 10 °C oder mehr zu senken und wenn ja hat schon jemand erfahrung mit einer GPU Wakü zb. G10 GPU Adapter für KRAKEN mit passender Wakü und was schafft die im Gegensatz zu dem Lüft kühler von MSI  ? 

Ich möchte allerdings nicht 500 € für eine komplett Wakü ausgeben auch wenn viele der Ansicht sind das sei die einzige vernünftige Lösung ist sondern ich such eine gute Alternative die temp. meiner Graka zu senken und um ein bisschen zu basteln 

Mein Budget liegt so bei 150 €.

Freu mich um jeden Ratschlag  

Hier noch mein Bauteile
CPU - I7 4790k ( 4,4 Ghz)
CPU Kühler - be quiet Drak Rock pro 3 ( mit 1 zusatz. Lüfter) 
Graka - MSI GTX 970 Gaming G4 (1,5 Ghz OC)
Gehäuse - be quiet silent Base 800 ( mit 2 zusatz. lüfter )


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü für meine GTX 970 gesucht!*

Den Arctic Hybrid 3 gibt es in einer 120mm und 140mm Version. Bei deinem Custom-PCB brauchst du die Generic Version, bei der du den Lüfter für die Kühlung der Spannungsversorgung über eine Bohrung im PCB beliebig montieren kannst. Den verschraubten VRM-Kühler deiner MSI Gaming kannst du auf der Karte belassen.


----------



## J4CK3R (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü für meine GTX 970 gesucht!*

Jo machs so wie Lios Nudin beschrieben hat, eine Custom Wakü kriegst du für den Preis nicht.


----------



## Melton (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü für meine GTX 970 gesucht!*

Super danke für die schnelle Antwort, 
Darf ich dich noch paar Sachen fragen, wie meinst du das mit "VRM kühler" kann ich belassen? Ich muss doch zu dem Chip kommen mit der wakü oder hab ich was falsch verstanden? 
Gibt's irgendwo Beispiele die deinen Vorschlag für mich verdeutlichen? 

Danke für eure antworten schon mal


----------



## J4CK3R (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü für meine GTX 970 gesucht!*

Ja hier, der Kühler ist unter dem eigentlichen Kühler und kühlt die VRM:


----------



## Melton (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü für meine GTX 970 gesucht!*

Ahh ok versteh und die wakü plus den Lüfter kann ich daneben setzten. 
Gestaltet sich der Umbau arg kompliziert? 
Hat jemand damit schon  Erfahrung, wie sieht es mit der temp.  unter last aus? 
Würde dann schon die 140 mm Version bevorzugen.


----------



## J4CK3R (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü für meine GTX 970 gesucht!*

Ich weiss nicht, wie die Temps sind, aber der Umbau ist mit der entsprechenden Anleitung sehr einfach, auf jeden Fall bein den AC blöcken.


----------



## Melton (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü für meine GTX 970 gesucht!*

Mhm die temp sind ja eigentlich Ausschlaggebend, weiß jemand ob es tatsächlich eine Verbesserung bringt, ich mein der twin frozr kühler soll ja "gut"  sein aber ich versuche ja die graka ein Stück  besser zu kühlen. 
Vielleicht hat da jemand schon Erfahrung


----------



## J4CK3R (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü für meine GTX 970 gesucht!*

Also besser als der Frozer ist sie auf jeden Fall


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü für meine GTX 970 gesucht!*

Ich denke dieser Test spricht für sich:

Alternative Kuhlung: Arctic Accelero Hybrid III - 140 im Test - Hardwareluxx

Hier hast du die Installationsanleitung zur besseren Vorstellung, wie der Kühler montiert wird.

https://www.arctic.ac/de_de/downloads/dl/file/id/1735/accelero_hybrid_iii_140_installation_manual_german.pdf

Du brauchst wie schon gesagt die Generic-Version des Kühlers. Wie der Lüfter für die Spannungsversorgung deiner Karte installiert wird siehts auf der Seite 5 ganz unten in der letzten Abbildung. Den Wärmeleitkleber musst du nicht anwenden, da deine VRMs bereits mit einem verschraubten Kühlkörper versorgt sind.


----------



## Melton (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü für meine GTX 970 gesucht!*

Boar super hammer, das beseitigt meine Zweifel das heißt ich kann den Kühler über meine vorhanden VRAM  kühler montieren. Das wäre ja super nice   ich glaub ich besorge mir jetzt die generic Version auf Amazon


----------



## Adi1 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü für meine GTX 970 gesucht!*

Naja, jetzt noch eine 970 unter Wasser zu setzen, scheint mir persönlich etwas sinnfrei zu sein


----------



## Melton (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü für meine GTX 970 gesucht!*

Ja aber Geld für ne neue Grafikkarte hab ich dann doch nicht, vorallem hab ich die erst vor einem halben Jahr gekauft


----------



## J4CK3R (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü für meine GTX 970 gesucht!*

Doch, klar macht das Sinn, die neue Generation ist schneller keine Frage, aber eine GTX970 wird dadurch nicht langsamer.


----------



## Melton (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wakü für meine GTX 970 gesucht!*

Ich hab das Powerlimit und die Spannung soweit aufgedreht wie es mir MSI afterburner erlaubt ohne das ich am BIOS was verändert habe. 
Davor hatte ich Temperaturen von 60 Grad , aber durch die Übertaktung war es mir schon klar das es dementsprechend wärmer wird .

Die Kühlung kommt am Freitag , bin mal gespannt wie sich dann das verhalten der Temperatur ändert und dann erlaube ich mir evtl. auch das BIOS neu zu flashen  .
Laut Testbericht soll ja da doch einiges möglich sein.
Außerdem darf man nicht vergessen das ich bei meiner Frage auch was zum basteln gesucht hab , ob es jetzt raus geschmissenes Geld war oder nicht ist ja für mich erstmal egal , bin Neuling auf dem Gebiet und fange erst mal klein an


----------



## Melton (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wakü für meine GTX 970 gesucht!*

Hilfe, bräuchte paar Tipps zum Einbau, also Pumpe ist auf der Karte installiert, jetzt jedoch Hab ich 2 fragen, wo installiere ich den kleinen Lüfter genau, keine passenden Bohrungen gefunden,eher vorne bei dem VRAM Kühlern oder hinten bei der Spannungsversorgung ?

2 , wie stecke ich den Lüfter ein, also Grafikkarte hat einen 6 Pin Ausgang für den alten Lüfter gehabt und mein neuer Lüfter hat einen 4 Pin Stecker nur. Auch keine Bezeichnung ob er irgendwie nur in eine Position rein geht .


----------



## J4CK3R (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wakü für meine GTX 970 gesucht!*

Hast du nicht ein 4pin Stecker an dem Kabel, welches auf Bild2 zu sehen ist?
Lüfter weis ich nicht, musst du wohl jemand fragen, der sich damit auskennt.


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wakü für meine GTX 970 gesucht!*



Melton schrieb:


> Hilfe, bräuchte paar Tipps zum Einbau, also Pumpe ist auf der Karte installiert, jetzt jedoch Hab ich 2 fragen, wo installiere ich den kleinen Lüfter genau, keine passenden Bohrungen gefunden,eher vorne bei dem VRAM Kühlern oder hinten bei der Spannungsversorgung ?



Das vorne ist die Spannungsversorgung  Hinten die VRAM-Phasen sind durch die Bodenplatte schon gut gekühlt. Also wenn möglich, den Lüfter vorn über die VRMs pusten lassen.



Melton schrieb:


> 2 , wie stecke ich den Lüfter ein, also Grafikkarte hat einen 6 Pin Ausgang für den alten Lüfter gehabt und mein neuer Lüfter hat einen 4 Pin Stecker nur. Auch keine Bezeichnung ob er irgendwie nur in eine Position rein geht .



Hmm 6-Pin Lüfteranschluss ist natürlich doof, das wird daran liegen, dass die Lüfter jeder für sich Pins haben. Ohne basteln wird das wohl eher nix. Kannst du ml ein Bild vom Kabel des Twin Frozr machen? Oder du steckst den Lüfter direkt an 12 oder 5V an.


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wakü für meine GTX 970 gesucht!*



Melton schrieb:


> Hilfe, bräuchte paar Tipps zum Einbau, also Pumpe ist auf der Karte installiert, jetzt jedoch Hab ich 2 fragen, wo installiere ich den kleinen Lüfter genau, keine passenden Bohrungen gefunden,eher vorne bei dem VRAM Kühlern oder hinten bei der Spannungsversorgung ?
> 
> 2 , wie stecke ich den Lüfter ein, also Grafikkarte hat einen 6 Pin Ausgang für den alten Lüfter gehabt und mein neuer Lüfter hat einen 4 Pin Stecker nur. Auch keine Bezeichnung ob er irgendwie nur in eine Position rein geht .



Was ist mit der Bohrung oben links (orange markiert)? Falls das nicht funktioniert musst du die große Metallabdeckung auch abnehmen. Über die Bohrung oberhalb der Pumpe kannst du den Lüfter dann zentral montieren.

Da deine Karte keinen 4pin Lüfteranschluss besitzt, kannst du diesen Adapter zur Steuerung des Lüfters nicht nutzen. Dir bleibt also das Mainboard, das Netzteil oder eine externe Steuerung.


----------



## Melton (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wakü für meine GTX 970 gesucht!*

Ok Lüfter pustet nun ständig mit volllast über die VRAM , hab die Bohrung oben links genutzt, der große Lüfter läuft nun übers Mainboard  

Bin sehr zufrieden , max 50 Grad erreiche ich bei Volllast, und die CPU ist auch ein guten tick kühler ))))

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Lios Nudin (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wakü für meine GTX 970 gesucht!*

Damit hast du wie erwartet eine um 30°C kühlere Karte als mit dem MSI Kühler  Kannst du noch 2-3 Bilder von der umgebauten Karte hochladen? Von der generischen Version des Hybrid gibt es wenig Bildmaterial.


----------



## Melton (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wakü für meine GTX 970 gesucht!*

Jap ,ich schreib demnächst noch einen kleinen Abschluss Beitrag .


----------



## Nydish (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wakü für meine GTX 970 gesucht!*

Was heißt demnächst?^^ Kommt da noch was?


----------

